# Two Boys in need of a Forever Home in SE Michigan!



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

I've had my wonderful boys, Tally and Memphis, for about four months now. I love them dearly, but I am afraid that I am not able to care for them in the manor they deserve. 

I am a full-time student and I also have four jobs. Shortly, I will be applying for medical school and my time with them will be even more limited. They are certainly spoiled by me, but I worry about the lack of time I spend with them directly.. They are absolutely adorable little boys and I only want the best for them! 

I am willing to give their cage, as well as all of the current supplies that I have for them, for a minimal re-homing fee. 

I would love to discuss details with anyone who is interested. Thanks!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If the boys were fixed I would consider it, but I have three girls, (a mama and her two three week old babies). I can't afford any of my trio to get knocked up  I love rats and I dearly wish I could help


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

I wish I could  but I only have room for one right now Dx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I just moved from SE Michigan three weeks ago to Las Vegas otherwise I'd have taken them in a heartbeat.
They are adorable, I really hope you find an amazing home for them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm still looking for homes for my boys, I anyone is interested. I'm enjoying my time with them dearly, but they deserve so much more! Such sweet boys.


----------

